# Weed ID please - it survived glyphosate



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I sprayed it with glyphosate about 1.5 weeks ago and it looks like it didn't even touch it (you can see the surrounding grass is dead).


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

Could it be chickweed?


----------

